# Look at this clever boy (or girl)



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

__ https://www.facebook.com/itsthemetapicture/posts/919301934814558


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Oh he's so clever! What a little darling!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

That's a really cool trick, thanks for sharing!


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*Very cool trick indeed! I'd like to know how they got him to do this! Too cute!!!*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Wow, this must have taken a long time to learn! Such a smart little bird


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

That's so cute! Thanks for sharing,Niamh!


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*Wonderful - Thanks for sharing!*


----------



## jrook (Jul 29, 2014)

What? Don't yours all do that??? HAHAHA!!!:evil: That really is one cool trick..


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

jrook said:


> What? Don't yours all do that??? HAHAHA!!!:evil: That really is one cool trick..


Haha I think we should have a birdy acrobatics contest


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

So calmly executed, and then the look of Well what do you want me to do now? Very clever little bird.:budgie:


----------

